# How to change 1/4: collet to a 1/2" collet on Craftsman 17506



## LuisC (Jun 19, 2010)

I purchased a Craftsman 17506 and table, runs great but it only accepts 1/4" shank bits, I would like to convert it to a 1/2", it is a 2HP router and like I said it is great and has been used very, very little, would anyone know on how to best do this, I am looking at using raised panel bits for cabinet doors. Thank you and please, I know that perhaps the standard answer will be to just go out and buy one with 1/2" collet already but if at all possible, i would like to stay with what I have. All help is appreciate and as much detail as possible on this is even more appreciated! LuisC


----------



## BHuber (May 22, 2009)

I don't think you can, the main shaft has a larger hole in it for 1/2 in then for 1/4. The routers that use both have a different collet for 1/4 inch, it has much larger sides.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Impossible you can't fit something too large into something too small sorry but thats it.Alistair


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Buy a PC


----------



## LuisC (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you all, it seems like the only logical route is a new router, again, thank you all, I was not expecting answers so quickly from all you great folks. Thanks.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't know the model number, but I bought a craftsman router with the 1/4 inch and looked in the parts manual and found a 1/2 inch collet that would adapt. Works great, however it was expensive. Over thirty dollars I think.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Do some research on the Craftsman site and/or contact their customer service. There may be a 1/2" collet available. It seems likely for a 2 hp router.


----------

